# Yt624e ?



## lyle (Nov 11, 2013)

I am looking at purchasing a new snow blower. I live in Canada and have access to the new Yamaha models and have been looking at the YT624E model.
It seems like a great little package, but I am a little concerned it might be under powered. I have a 40' x 30' paved driveway and wouldn't mind helping the neighbours with their driveways as well. I have narrowed my selection to the YT624e or move up to the bigger HS928 Honda. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Have you considered the YS928J its more comparable to the Honda HS928 in performance.

All the newer Yamahas seem very modest in there displacements the 9hp is only 251cc but apparently they can perform like the more powerful machines,why I don't know,maybe its the gearing,hydo drive or electromagnetic clutch?


----------



## lyle (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you for your reply Mr. Plow. I am concerned that the bigger Yamaha is just too heavy for my smaller driveway. I'll be turning back and forth quite a bit and that extra 100+ pounds will be too much I think.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm curious what you ended up with. I'm looking at a 928. But I have no practical experience handling it in the snow. Is it good? Is it a bear and just plain painful? 

The Yt624 is getting an upgrade this year. Very nice one. Power is all the same, but it's going to have more shrouding than a Honda 928 but not the sound shrouding as found on the YS928j. 

I've been concerned about the smaller machines power as well. I wish they just made a 26". Would be ideal. 

PS. New lower pricing for the Updated YT624. Nice treat there.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

My lower driveway is 120 feet by 18 wide so 10 up and down cuts and I'm done. 

I just bought a new YT624 to replace my 30 year old YS524. 



The 5hp did the job great as you can see and I expect a 6 hp should do better.



We get a lot of snow here and never had a problem with the old one.



624 is big enough, I let my neighbours buy the bigger ones and run circles around them.lol


----------

